# Valve stem caps



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Does anyone actually use them? They seem to be completely unnecessary on presta valves. The only thing I've found them good for is to prevent the valve from puncturing the tube while it's folded up in the saddle bag.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

They're good for covering up exposed threads on anything that might poke you, and happens to be that size. An extra-long seatpost QR stud, for instance.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I know it's silly but I just can't leave the caps off. It just seems like in the worst case it would be so much harder for a capped valve to put a hole in me somewhere if I crash. Without the cap I can see somehow getting pierced pretty good. I know it's unlikely....but it's in my head.


----------



## rjcamsr (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't use them. It's just one more thing. I keep one on my spare so that the threads don't rub on the tube.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Nope...Useless...but I keep them and I don't know why.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

MisterMike said:


> I know it's silly but I just can't leave the caps off. It just seems like in the worst case it would be so much harder for a capped valve to put a hole in me somewhere if I crash. Without the cap I can see somehow getting pierced pretty good. I know it's unlikely....but it's in my head.


Former boss had some wheels sitting on the floor in his work area (he's a slob). While walking back to his bench, he tripped on some tires, fell, and 60mm presta valve when through his hand. I have a pic of it on my old cell phone. It was pretty gruesome.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

caps stay on good tubes in spare bag or hanging on wall. Tubes that need patching do not have caps.


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

As soon as I use a tube I lose that cap. There's no need for them.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't believe a weight weenie hasn't posted yet about the .36g saved by removing the valve caps 

I keep mine on, 'cause that's where they go.


----------



## CEVIS (Sep 13, 2009)

I usually chew on them during the install.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Useless*



AlanE said:


> Does anyone actually use them?


Yes, lots of poeple do.



AlanE said:


> They seem to be completely unnecessary on presta valves.


That's correct, but that doesn't keep people from using them.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

i use em just to keep moisture from my presta valves.. does it really make a diff? iono, but I feel better having them on.. oddly, I dont have them on my dry day "race" bike. The mountain bike always has em on too..


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't think the Cap has any purpose other than to protect a new rolled up tube from puncture in the package/shipment.
I actually like Caps, and use the old Metal Caps that came on some tubular tires I had years ago.
I put them on my smooth Michelin Presta Stems and it gives me something to polish and shine. Gotta use up that Simichrome Polish...

John


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I use them, but that's because mine are red. I bet if yours were red you would use them too.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

I like them on the mt. bike, they keep the ends of the valve clean.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I have them on the mountain bike and the commuter, just to keep the grit and gunk out of there. The go-fast bikes don't have them.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

They're more aero than a bare Presta valve...  



steelbikerider said:


> caps stay on good tubes in spare bag or hanging on wall. Tubes that need patching do not have caps.


This is probably the best use I've heard for them!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

On my winter bike, which sees lots of rain and slop, I use valve caps. The caps keep the valve from getting corroded and/or gunked up. Sometimes I have to use needle-nose pliers to crack a gunked up Presta valve.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd like to use them but they keep escaping.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I've actually used a cap as a makeshift valve adapter. If you happen to have a pocket knife, you can cut the tip off and have it work with schrader pumps. I was a teenager and forgot my pump... ended up using one at a gas station (back when they were free).

Having said that, I don't leave caps on... just on the spare in the saddle bag.


----------

